# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] Best Honorbuddy Replacement?

## Lolzilla

Looking for an Honorbuddy replacement for grinding old raids/dungeons since I can't use Honorbuddy in my country anymore

----------


## DawnFoods

how about use a proxy.

----------


## Lolzilla

> how about use a proxy.


They turned my "lifetime" code into a 2 year code, I'd rather not give them any money if I have a choice

----------


## RG101

> how about use a proxy.


I tried and they cancelled my order due to living within the UK. 

Are there any other bots on the market?

----------


## ownage4j00

none that are public bro. literally all there is now a days is routines/hacks. I saw someone working on a waypoint bot, it just basically ran waypoints while like SBR etc handled the fighting.

----------


## GetFastProxy

Neither of these work??

WRobot - Bot for World of Warcraft Legion
TheNoobBot | WoW Bot for World of Warcraft 7.2.0 (Quest, Farming, Archaeology, Fishing, BGs, DPS, Heal, Party…)

----------


## sharkyx1x

> They turned my "lifetime" code into a 2 year code, I'd rather not give them any money if I have a choice


They did this to me as well, just a bunch of crooks

----------

